# Decision has been made?



## Queen26 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, good day... I would like to asked if my visa has been refused or approved. I have read from a forum here that when it's refused the email message would be "the decision has been made" and if approved the message would be "dispatched shortly". Now i feel so down that my email from manilavisainfo only says " decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the VAC... is it true that i'm refused based on that email? Thank you in advance... I really bad crying now... :'(


----------



## manel (Jul 20, 2014)

You can't know until you open your passport.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Agreed. There is no secret message or anything on emails. Just a generic notification they have finished with your application without disclosing the result. Wait till you get your documents back.


----------



## twee (Feb 1, 2014)

I received this message... And my application was approved. 
I didn't know until I opened up my documents and looked inside my passport. 
You just have to wait, there is no secret message in the wording from Sheffield. Good luck. 

" A decision has been made on your UK Visa application. Your application will be dispatched shortly from the Decision Making Centre in Sheffield, UK. "


----------



## Sonne31 (May 1, 2015)

Queen26 said:


> Hi, good day... I would like to asked if my visa has been refused or approved. I have read from a forum here that when it's refused the email message would be "the decision has been made" and if approved the message would be "dispatched shortly". Now i feel so down that my email from manilavisainfo only says " decision has been made on your application and your documents are being returned to the VAC... is it true that i'm refused based on that email? Thank you in advance... I really bad crying now... :'(


Hi 
don't worry,last time i got visa and email said -the decision has been made


----------



## Ain (Aug 8, 2014)

Guys, 

From what I've learned, when visa is approved, there is always a Reference No, usually in brackets like this (Ref: 12345678) in the subject or body text of the email from UKVI.

And another good sign is when in the email you see this kind of words "Please visit https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration for more information about the UK visa and what it permits visitors to do whilst they are in the UK."

Why would they ask you to visit above link if you weren't granted a visa?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

That reference is to a visitor visa, so not relevant to settlement visas.


----------



## Queen26 (Mar 9, 2015)

Hi, i just received my visa today and it's approved! Thanks you but I don;t know if i should celebrate or light a candle. When i checked my visa, there's 1 letter exceeded/ error on sponsor's surname. I send embassy an email but no reply. Please let me know what to do or is it possible to travel into the UK (with the documents supporting the correct spelling of sponsor's name for airport check) and just have it corrected when I arrived? Thank you in advance.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you have time, get it changed now. You will be allowed into UK with uncorrected visa but then you have to send off your passport with covering letter to UKVI in Croydon to get it changed - a major pain as you will be without your passport with visa inside for a month or so when you need it to register with doctor, open bank account, get a job etc. 
You should send an urgent email to https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure


----------



## Queen26 (Mar 9, 2015)

Joppa said:


> If you have time, get it changed now. You will be allowed into UK with uncorrected visa but then you have to send off your passport with covering letter to UKVI in Croydon to get it changed - a major pain as you will be without your passport with visa inside for a month or so when you need it to register with doctor, open bank account, get a job etc.
> You should send an urgent email to https://www.gov.uk/government/organisations/uk-visas-and-immigration/about/complaints-procedure


How long does it takes to have it corrected? My flight will be end of this month.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't know but state it's very urgent and you may have a chance.


----------



## Queen26 (Mar 9, 2015)

Joppa said:


> Don't know but state it's very urgent and you may have a chance.


Okay, thank you Joppa.


----------



## kalag (May 22, 2015)

Hello everyone. Very new to the forum. Just got my husband's settlement visa refused. We are applying from overseas and both my current job and job offer in UK pays less than than the required gross annual income of 18600. To meet the shortfall we wanted to combine both salaries with cash saving. My query is do I have
to show two separate cash savings to meet the shortfall of 1) my salary overseas 2) my job offer salary in UK. They have matched my savings with the shortfall in my uk job offer but refused on the grounds that my salary overseas does not meet the 18600. Very confused. Please help. Is it better to appeal? Also if I leave my current job would they ask any documents during the appeal process?


----------



## kalag (May 22, 2015)

Sorry. Dnt knw how to post a new msg.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

Go back here Britain Expat Forum for Expats Living in the UK - Expat Forum For People Moving Overseas And Living Abroad

And click "post a new thread" (it's just over the list of threads)


----------



## kalag (May 22, 2015)

Thank you. I figured it out a while ago and made a new post. Waiting for the suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## Marzy89 (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi guys...I received the same exact message like Queen 26 and its only 15 working days..I did biomterics on the 08th n got the same message on the 30th. If its fast does it mean refusal or?? Hoping for a favorable outcome..crodsing fingers...


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You won't know until you get your paperwork back.


----------

